# Wanted - Marmoset monkey. Also advice, experiences and breeders



## mat_worrell

hi there i have been looking into the care of marmoset monkeys for the last 2 1/2 years now and as yet have yet to take the plunge and invest in the equipment and time needed to care for these amazing animals. i would be greatfull if anyone has any information regarding the care of marmoset monkeys and similar small monkeys. also any experiences people have had with these monkeys would be greatly apreciated - good or bad! i want to know all sides of keeping these monkeys so i can try and be as prepared as i can be when i eventually take the plunge. 
also i am having trouble tracing breeders and/or keepers in the uk. i would like to know of anyone who breedes or knows anyone who breeds these monkeys as i would like to try to get to know any breeders before purchacing a monkey off any breeders.
thanks for any information/advice/guidence... anything you know really.
mat


----------



## jeff pollitt

*re:marmoset*

not 100% sure but i believe marmosets have been put back on the D.W.A.:2thumb:


----------



## Meko

mat_worrell said:


> *hi there i have been looking into the care of marmoset monkeys for the last 2 1/2 years now* and as yet have yet to take the plunge and invest in the equipment and time needed to care for these amazing animals. i would be greatfull if anyone has any information regarding the care of marmoset monkeys and similar small monkeys. also any experiences people have had with these monkeys would be greatly apreciated - good or bad! i want to know all sides of keeping these monkeys so i can try and be as prepared as i can be when i eventually take the plunge.
> also i am having trouble tracing breeders and/or keepers in the uk. i would like to know of anyone who breedes or knows anyone who breeds these monkeys as i would like to try to get to know any breeders *before purchacing a monkey off* any breeders.
> thanks for any information/advice/guidence... anything you know really.
> mat


now like Jeff i'm not 100% sure but i'm pretty confident you can't keep them on their own you need a couple.


----------



## mrcarlxx

some of the things people can keep amazes me, 

before joining on this site all i thought you could keep was non dwa snakes and lizzards and cats and dogs. lol

let us know how you get on with your search


----------



## farmercoope

Contact Zooman on here, he keeps them, also try contact TSKA exotic animal brokers.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I currently have 6 Common Marmosets - a breeding pair, their 7 month old twins & now their 3 week old twins.

Being highly social intelligent animals, they must be kept as a pair at least. They need a large enclosure. They chew wood with ease, so beware wooden framed aviaries unless the wood is thick & solid. My aviary is aluminium framed. They use urine to scent mark - they gnaw a notch in tree bark & urinate in it as a marker. They can be suprisingly loud, particularly first thing in a morning. And you do not need a license to keep them,


----------



## Meko

Zoo-Man said:


> Being highly social intelligent animals, they must be kept as a pair at least. ,


i thought as much, so it kinda surprised me when he'd been researching for 2 1/2 years but wanted to buy 'one'


----------



## Zoo-Man

Meko said:


> i thought as much, so it kinda surprised me when he'd been researching for 2 1/2 years but wanted to buy 'one'


I wouldn't sell a marmoset to live on it's own


----------



## mrcarlxx

Zoo-Man said:


> I wouldn't sell a marmoset to live on it's own


 
what is the going rate for a pair? i dont want one im just interested.


----------



## glidergirl

jeff pollitt said:


> not 100% sure but i believe marmosets have been put back on the D.W.A.:2thumb:


No, they're not on DWA, they never have been.


----------



## stubeanz

jeff pollitt said:


> not 100% sure but i believe marmosets have been put back on the D.W.A.:2thumb:


 where did you hear this? they have NEVER been on dwa: victory:
amount of false information on this forum is crazy :gasp:


----------



## lizard queen

i've been keeping marmosets for 4 years now. if you want any advice or info, just pm me!


----------



## mrcarlxx

lizard queen said:


> i've been keeping marmosets for 4 years now. if you want any advice or info, just pm me!


so how much do they cost and how long do they live, and what is the size of a fully grown adult?


----------



## lizard queen

mrcarlxx said:


> so how much do they cost and how long do they live, and what is the size of a fully grown adult?


average age in captivity seems to be around 8 years for a breeding marmoset, but i've heard of them living into they're 20's. the females are usually a bit bigger than the males in my experience too. as for cost, that would depend on where you get them from, they're history and if they're hand or parent reared really.


----------



## mrcarlxx

lizard queen said:


> average age in captivity seems to be around 8 years for a breeding marmoset, but i've heard of them living into they're 20's. the females are usually a bit bigger than the males in my experience too. as for cost, that would depend on where you get them from, they're history and if they're hand or parent reared really.


well whats the average price?..its ok im not going to buy one i have two kids so you have no worries of me buying or miss treating one :lol2:


----------



## Cranwelli

Bloody hell just get a chipmunk or something. A highly intelligent primate should not be kept as a 'pet'. It's bad enough zoos have them let alone private owners. 

There should be a limit on what people can legally keep.


----------



## mrcarlxx

im just really facanated by people being able to buy monkeys..its a very odd pet to have isnt it.


----------



## stubeanz

Cranwelli said:


> Bloody hell just get a chipmunk or something. A highly intelligent primate should not be kept as a 'pet'. It's bad enough zoos have them let alone private owners.
> 
> There should be a limit on what people can legally keep.


why dont you agree with zoos or private keepers? monkeys arent kept as "pets" alot of private collections breed more animals than zoos. 
if the animal is being kept correctly with right ammount of space and right diet etc then i dont object to any animal being kept.
i suppose you are one of the people that belives all animals should be released into the wild where they "can live happily" (e.g catch diseases that cant be treated by a vet, have undue stress by eviroment and predators, are hungry most of the time)
whats different than keeping a chipmunk with the RIGHT conditions and a marmoset with the RIGHT conditions? (id actualy like to know they answer: victory
stu


----------



## Ashley_Holings

Hi Stu, i'm glad you said that because your right as long as the "pet" is being kept in the right conditions i see no problem with anyone keeping exotic animals.

i have a african grey parrot which is kept in a cage which she cannot fly around and nobody seem to have a rant about it, and i'm yet to know anybody apart from zoos that keep them where they can fly around.

and as for Mat researching on marmosets for the past 2 year he has been as he is a close relative of mine (he doesn't shut up about them lol).

Ash.


----------



## Zoo-Man

stubeanz said:


> why dont you agree with zoos or private keepers? monkeys arent kept as "pets" alot of private collections breed more animals than zoos.
> if the animal is being kept correctly with right ammount of space and right diet etc then i dont object to any animal being kept.
> i suppose you are one of the people that belives all animals should be released into the wild where they "can live happily" (e.g catch diseases that cant be treated by a vet, have undue stress by eviroment and predators, are hungry most of the time)
> whats different than keeping a chipmunk with the RIGHT conditions and a marmoset with the RIGHT conditions? (id actualy like to know they answer: victory
> stu


Bravo, well said Stu! :notworthy:


----------



## Cranwelli

stubeanz said:


> i suppose you are one of the people that belives all animals should be released into the wild where they "can live happily" (e.g catch diseases that cant be treated by a vet, have undue stress by eviroment and predators, are hungry most of the time)
> whats different than keeping a chipmunk with the RIGHT conditions and a marmoset with the RIGHT conditions? (id actualy like to know they answer: victory
> stu


You're a bit defensive aren't you? Anyway I have no problem with them being kept as pets. The fact I have a problem with this is because I have seen first hand that these kind of animals are commonly kept for a few years or so before being passed on either because of finance or because the owner has become bored of them. Of course, there are some good owners out there but it's a shame they're just wanted because it's the 'in' thing recently. A chipmunk can be more easily re-homed whereas a marmoset won't be so readily taken. Even dogs are hard to re-home nowadays let alone a monkey.

Animals may suffer in the wild, but equally they do not. They have survived for millions of years without the need for a human to 'take care of them.' Why would they need us now? By your statement no animal should be wild and therefore should be kept in a restricted environment for the pleasure of humans.

Anyway do what you want.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cranwelli said:


> You're a bit defensive aren't you? Anyway I have no problem with them being kept as pets. The fact I have a problem with this is because I have seen first hand that these kind of animals are commonly kept for a few years or so before being passed on either because of finance or because the owner has become bored of them. Of course, there are some good owners out there but it's a shame they're just wanted because it's the 'in' thing recently. A chipmunk can be more easily re-homed whereas a marmoset won't be so readily taken. Even dogs are hard to re-home nowadays let alone a monkey.
> 
> Animals may suffer in the wild, but equally they do not. *They have survived for millions of years without the need for a human to 'take care of them.' Why would they need us now?* By your statement no animal should be wild and therefore should be kept in a restricted environment for the pleasure of humans.
> 
> Anyway do what you want.


The same can be said for parrots, reptiles, fish, invertebrates.......and chipmunks.


----------



## mrcarlxx

Cranwelli said:


> You're a bit defensive aren't you? Anyway I have no problem with them being kept as pets. The fact I have a problem with this is because I have seen first hand that these kind of animals are commonly kept for a few years or so before being passed on either because of finance or because the owner has become bored of them. Of course, there are some good owners out there but it's a shame they're just wanted because it's the 'in' thing recently. A chipmunk can be more easily re-homed whereas a marmoset won't be so readily taken. Even dogs are hard to re-home nowadays let alone a monkey.
> 
> Animals may suffer in the wild, but equally they do not. They have survived for millions of years without the need for a human to 'take care of them.' Why would they need us now? By your statement no animal should be wild and therefore should be kept in a restricted environment for the pleasure of humans.
> 
> Anyway do what you want.


damn, if eveyone thought like that then no one would have pets.

what pets do you have?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Cranwelli said:


> You're a bit defensive aren't you? Anyway I have no problem with them being kept as pets. *The fact I have a problem with this is because I have seen first hand that these kind of animals are commonly kept for a few years or so before being passed on either because of finance or because the owner has become bored of them*. Of course, there are some good owners out there but it's a shame they're just wanted because it's the 'in' thing recently. A chipmunk can be more easily re-homed whereas a marmoset won't be so readily taken. Even dogs are hard to re-home nowadays let alone a monkey.
> 
> Animals may suffer in the wild, but equally they do not. They have survived for millions of years without the need for a human to 'take care of them.' Why would they need us now? By your statement no animal should be wild and therefore should be kept in a restricted environment for the pleasure of humans.
> 
> Anyway do what you want.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/358079-sale-spotted-skunk.html :whistling2:


----------



## Cranwelli

:blah: 

No amount of arguing is going to change either of our minds. I should explain _again_ that I'm not against people keeping exotic animals at all. If you really need me to 'justify' the skunk, or rather tell you the story, the animal was adopted by my dad from a zoo keeper who was in turn given it because the previous owner got 'bored' of it. It was originally going to be given to someone from my university but my dad decided to keep it on because he wanted to make sure it was guaranteed a good home. Despite being a lot of work to care for, up until his new job where both of us had no time for the poor thing, we decided to sell it to someone who had the right experience. 

Just so many people do not do enough research not just into the care requirements of such animals, but the future and if you can really keep it for all of its life. My animals take up little room, despite having decent sized enclosures, and are cheap to care for.


----------



## lizard queen

everyone is right here. no ones mind will ever be changed by what someone else has written on this forum, so lets not start arguing about it.
yes its sad when ppl keep animals of any kind in sub-optimum conditions, treat them more like a commodity than a living thing. i personally get worked up over the mentality of keeping 50 million snakes in little tubs so you can fit more in and make more money.
The fact of the matter is that these animals already exist, both in the pet trade and in zoos and the only way out now is to kill them all. an unfortunate part of the whole 'keeping them right' thing is that they will continue to breed, from now until the end of the universe. and because of this, i will always give anyone any help that i can, that being said i don't recommend keeping marmosets as they're a pain in the a***e, not that i'd give mine up for all the tea in china. see the contradiction here? lol!


----------



## mat_worrell

i didnt expect such a reaction from people on here lol i was only after knowledge, advice and experience. any ways thanks to those that have put USEFULL information on here. i am continuing my research into the care of marmosets and will do so untill the day comes that the marmoset is not in my care - ie passes away after having a long and as fufilled and enriched life as i can possibly provide! 

inregards to the dwa posts new world monkeys are not on the dwa list and there for do not require any form of licence - information confirmed via Ayloesbury District Council - my local council. 

also in regards to the keeping of a single marmoset - i only intend to purchace one initially partly due to the amount of time that is required to be devoted to develop a strong healthy marmoset. and also due to the fact that i have no prior experience in the care of marmosets especially in the critical juvenile stage of its life. therfore as a responsible keeper i feel that it would be in the interest of the marmoset and my own interest that i initially purchased one and started my massive learning curve with raising a strong, tame, healthy marmoset that i can solely devote my time to untill the little guy is well bonded with myself and my partner and then and only then will i concider purchacing another. as i would never forgive myself if i was the responsible owner of a marmoset that i could not fully provide for and care for let alone having two of the magnificent primates that i could not care for!!

well there is my justification for the reason i put one marmoset in my first post. rightly or wrongly i feel that the way round i am suggesting is in the best interest on the marmoset and myself. i would however like to hear your comments about this subject as this is the subject that is causing me the most trouble!! if it is crutial for the marmosets to be as a pair from day one then obviously this is a route that i will have to take. but as i mentioned above i would feel awful if i purchaced two baby marmosets at the same time and could not give the right amount of time care and attention that they both need and DESERVE!!

sorry for the long post but as you can see i am passionate about these monkeys and i want to do right by them the very best i can!! so i want to find out as much as i possibly can before going ahead with the purchase.

thanks mat


----------



## mrcarlxx

mat_worrell said:


> i didnt expect such a reaction from people on here lol i was only after knowledge, advice and experience. any ways thanks to those that have put USEFULL information on here. i am continuing my research into the care of marmosets and will do so untill the day comes that the marmoset is not in my care - ie passes away after having a long and as fufilled and enriched life as i can possibly provide!
> 
> inregards to the dwa posts new world monkeys are not on the dwa list and there for do not require any form of licence - information confirmed via Ayloesbury District Council - my local council.
> 
> also in regards to the keeping of a single marmoset - i only intend to purchace one initially partly due to the amount of time that is required to be devoted to develop a strong healthy marmoset. and also due to the fact that i have no prior experience in the care of marmosets especially in the critical juvenile stage of its life. therfore as a responsible keeper i feel that it would be in the interest of the marmoset and my own interest that i initially purchased one and started my massive learning curve with raising a strong, tame, healthy marmoset that i can solely devote my time to untill the little guy is well bonded with myself and my partner and then and only then will i concider purchacing another. as i would never forgive myself if i was the responsible owner of a marmoset that i could not fully provide for and care for let alone having two of the magnificent primates that i could not care for!!
> 
> well there is my justification for the reason i put one marmoset in my first post. rightly or wrongly i feel that the way round i am suggesting is in the best interest on the marmoset and myself. i would however like to hear your comments about this subject as this is the subject that is causing me the most trouble!! if it is crutial for the marmosets to be as a pair from day one then obviously this is a route that i will have to take. but as i mentioned above i would feel awful if i purchaced two baby marmosets at the same time and could not give the right amount of time care and attention that they both need and DESERVE!!
> 
> sorry for the long post but as you can see i am passionate about these monkeys and i want to do right by them the very best i can!! so i want to find out as much as i possibly can before going ahead with the purchase.
> 
> thanks mat


 
good post, and i agree...its like having a child, if you have twins your attention is devided but if you have a single baby you can show it all the love-care and attention it deserves.

right now can someone answer my question....how much do they bloody cost :lol2: no one will even give a rough price on one of these little fella's


----------



## mat_worrell

lol i have noticed nobody wants to answer your question! from what i have seen on adverts on the internet they range from £750 - £1500!! so not sure exactly myself.


----------



## mrcarlxx

mat_worrell said:


> lol i have noticed nobody wants to answer your question! from what i have seen on adverts on the internet they range from £750 - £1500!! so not sure exactly myself.


blooming hell, you must be serous about buying one then :notworthy:


----------



## Cranwelli

mat_worrell said:


> i didnt expect such a reaction from people on here lol i was only after knowledge, advice and experience. any ways thanks to those that have put USEFULL information on here. i am continuing my research into the care of marmosets and will do so untill the day comes that the marmoset is not in my care - ie passes away after having a long and as fufilled and enriched life as i can possibly provide!
> 
> inregards to the dwa posts new world monkeys are not on the dwa list and there for do not require any form of licence - information confirmed via Ayloesbury District Council - my local council.
> 
> also in regards to the keeping of a single marmoset - i only intend to purchace one initially partly due to the amount of time that is required to be devoted to develop a strong healthy marmoset. and also due to the fact that i have no prior experience in the care of marmosets especially in the critical juvenile stage of its life. therfore as a responsible keeper i feel that it would be in the interest of the marmoset and my own interest that i initially purchased one and started my massive learning curve with raising a strong, tame, healthy marmoset that i can solely devote my time to untill the little guy is well bonded with myself and my partner and then and only then will i concider purchacing another. as i would never forgive myself if i was the responsible owner of a marmoset that i could not fully provide for and care for let alone having two of the magnificent primates that i could not care for!!
> 
> well there is my justification for the reason i put one marmoset in my first post. rightly or wrongly i feel that the way round i am suggesting is in the best interest on the marmoset and myself. i would however like to hear your comments about this subject as this is the subject that is causing me the most trouble!! if it is crutial for the marmosets to be as a pair from day one then obviously this is a route that i will have to take. but as i mentioned above i would feel awful if i purchaced two baby marmosets at the same time and could not give the right amount of time care and attention that they both need and DESERVE!!
> 
> sorry for the long post but as you can see i am passionate about these monkeys and i want to do right by them the very best i can!! so i want to find out as much as i possibly can before going ahead with the purchase.
> 
> thanks mat


I can tell you're obviously an exception. I wasn't aiming my comments at you so apologies for hijacking the thread when all you're doing is trying to find out information. )

I read the males hump your head sometimes. Good luck with that lol.


----------



## mat_worrell

also another interesting fact i discovered today while talking to the owner of my local pet store - all pet store owners have to do a course/ section of training on marmoset monkeys which got me thinking why does it prove so difficult to find definitive advice/care information regarding them?

just a thort i thort i would share.....


----------



## mat_worrell

thats not a problem - everyone is entitled to there own opinions and it is very rare that every one agrees whole heartedly on the same subjects.

i just wanted to get across my enthusiasm and detication to keep them in the best possible environment i can.


----------



## mat_worrell

also another question/ thort i have been going over in my head is the issue with them mooching around in the garden and eating insect and other goodies they find. 

i plan to have a large indoor enclosure but also would like to construct some kind of tree trunk post in the garden that i can secure a lenght on teather to to allow more natural behaviour such as chewing the barck and urinating/scenting in the holes they make but most of all just to give them a little bit of freedom.

my only concern is the bugs and critters they might pick up and eat. i know that from past experiences with reptiles and the like that generally it is better to buy bugs like crickets and so on as they are pretty much garanteed not to be harburing any nasties. is this still a concern with marmosent or do they have pretty good immune systems to deal with such encounters?


----------



## lizard queen

firstly, as for cost. i have lone males for sale at the mo for £750, so that answers that. i don't let them go to just anyone though, so anyone thats interested expect a barrage of questions!
secondly, i don't agree with the resons you gave to buying just one. i'm not sure what you expect from a marm, single or otherwise. it wont like you, come to you for attention or anything like that. it will more than likely only come to you for food, eventually. this is one of the big differences between parent and hand reared ones. marms need to live with other marms though. i mean need! to keep it alone with the hope that it bonds with you due to lack of options is just cruel, 2 are no more time consuming that one after all, it just means that they will have an existing relationship with each other, which will invariably make them feel more secure about the drastic change of situation.


and mine have outdoor enclosures, and although they have never had a problem due to insects the wild rodent population have claimed a few through disease.


----------



## mrcarlxx

so you have lone males for sale but you wont sell them singley?


----------



## lizard queen

i sell lone males alone if their is a lone female who wants a partner for breeding. otherwise its a pair of lone males, as they're brothers and live together. lone meaning not part of a breeding pair.


----------



## mat_worrell

im not trying to be funny about things but you started that post with i have lone males for sale but then go on to say that they must be kept together... i presume the lone males you will only let go to buyers with marmosets already then?


----------



## mat_worrell

ok that answers that then, you replied before i finished my post. lol


----------



## mrcarlxx

lizard queen said:


> i sell lone males alone if their is a lone female who wants a partner for breeding. otherwise its a pair of lone males, as they're brothers and live together. lone meaning not part of a breeding pair.


 
ahh i see..

i dont mean to argue but is there proof for them neeing to be sold in pairs or groupes? i mean to me it sounds more of a marketing ploy.


----------



## mat_worrell

no there is enough research and reading material about marmosets that they do need to be in pairs or preferably groups. also in the wild they for large groups forming a hyerachy (or however you spell it) where the most dominant male and dominant female are the only ones to breed. the dominant femal some how releases a hornmane that supresses the other females in the group.....wihch i find very cleaver!!


----------



## mrcarlxx

mat_worrell said:


> no there is enough research and reading material about marmosets that they do need to be in pairs or preferably groups. also in the wild they for large groups forming a hyerachy (or however you spell it)


so knowing this info, why would you want a singleton? if they indeed HAVE to be kept in pairs.


----------



## mat_worrell

i dont think im explaining myself fully....i do intend to keep a pair of them, it will just maybe be a month or two difference between getting them. like i said as i have no hands on previous experience i would like to gain experience with just one to start with (for a month maybe) as with in that month i will be able to work out a routine and have reasurance i am doing all that is needed to properly care for them and then by that time will get another one knowing for sure that i am giving it also the best possible start. my aim eventually is to have a little group of them.


----------



## lizard queen

not all marms will take to each other. so by staggering it, especially by only a month you risk having marms scared of you and of each other.


----------



## mrcarlxx

mat_worrell said:


> i dont think im explaining myself fully....i do intend to keep a pair of them, it will just maybe be a month or two difference between getting them. like i said as i have no hands on previous experience i would like to gain experience with just one to start with (for a month maybe) as with in that month i will be able to work out a routine and have reasurance i am doing all that is needed to properly care for them and then by that time will get another one knowing for sure that i am giving it also the best possible start. my aim eventually is to have a little group of them.


 
maybe someone will let you babysit one for a couple of weeks, before you intend to buy one..or even visit someone who owns them just to make sure you know what you are letting yourself in for


----------



## mat_worrell

yes but given time they do bond with eachother because i have seen it on that monkey business programme where they take on marmosets all the time and introduce them into the already existing group. yes it takes time, but very rarely do they not take to eachother as in the wild they naturally form large groups so its like an inbuilt instinct to group together. from what i have read it is mainly when new marmosets go intogether and a younger male tries chalenging the dominant male that scraps occur!!


----------



## mat_worrell

thats exactly the reason for starting this thread! to see if there was any breeders/keepers in my area that i could visit and see how they keep them, how they behave and hear any accounts of feeding regimes and a general 'this is what is REALLY like to keep a marmoset' etc...


----------



## stubeanz

Cranwelli said:


> You're a bit defensive aren't you? Anyway I have no problem with them being kept as pets. The fact I have a problem with this is because I have seen first hand that these kind of animals are commonly kept for a few years or so before being passed on either because of finance or because the owner has become bored of them. Of course, there are some good owners out there but it's a shame they're just wanted because it's the 'in' thing recently. A chipmunk can be more easily re-homed whereas a marmoset won't be so readily taken. Even dogs are hard to re-home nowadays let alone a monkey.
> 
> Animals may suffer in the wild, but equally they do not. They have survived for millions of years without the need for a human to 'take care of them.' Why would they need us now? By your statement no animal should be wild and therefore should be kept in a restricted environment for the pleasure of humans.
> 
> Anyway do what you want.


the reason i get all arsey about it is because the ammount of people that want to "free the animals" now adays. as a private keeper its VERY annouying when people say certain animals shouldnt be kept when
1/. they probably have never worked with the animal species in question
2/. they have never seen the conditions that the private keeper has the animals in
3/. and they keep animals themselves that most probably werent domesticated until very recently and for some reason believe a primate has more reason to live in the wild than a chipmunk does

of course i would love if animals could live freely in the wild without humans encroaching on their habitat but unfortunatly in this century this will never happen..... thousands of animals become extinct every year due to humans, many zoos/private keepers have animals that are extinct in the wild and so ONLY live in zoos (if it wasnt for zoos they wouldnt be here)
would you rather a species has a chance however small to eventualy be reintroduced to the wild or for that species to die out and NEVER be in the wild again?
stu


----------



## farmercoope

mrcarlxx said:


> ahh i see..
> 
> i dont mean to argue but is there proof for them neeing to be sold in pairs or groupes? i mean to me it sounds more of a marketing ploy.


Not a marketing ploy at all, all primates are highly sociable and have a very complex social structure, they do not do well lonesome


----------



## mrcarlxx

farmercoope said:


> Not a marketing ploy at all, all primates are highly sociable and have a very complex social structure, they do not do well lonesome


 
neither do rats, however they can still have a good life living alone.


----------



## farmercoope

mrcarlxx said:


> neither do rats, however they can still have a good life living alone.


I personally wouln't compare rodents to primates but there we go!


----------



## mrcarlxx

farmercoope said:


> I personally wouln't compare rodents to primates but there we go!


why not? rats are brainy, and still a animal/ still like to be in groupes/still get depressed just like any other animal...what make a rat less worthy?


----------



## lizard queen

its not a question of worth, just a completely different sort of social structure. fair enough rats like living as a colony, if thats the right word, but marms like to be in a family. you dont get a boy rat and a girl rat, and when the inevitable happens all the baby rats live in a heirachy where they do what they parent rats tell them to, stop breeding, look after future rat babies etc


----------



## Zoo-Man

I get where the OP is coming from starting out with just one marmoset, but that is not the way to go. A pair will be much happier, & therefore easier to care for, less likely to become stressed & poorly. I would not sell one of my baby marms to someone who insisted on keeping a single marmoset.


----------



## Zoo-Man

stubeanz said:


> the reason i get all arsey about it is because the ammount of people that want to "free the animals" now adays. as a private keeper its VERY annouying when people say certain animals shouldnt be kept when
> 1/. they probably have never worked with the animal species in question
> 2/. they have never seen the conditions that the private keeper has the animals in
> 3/. and they keep animals themselves that most probably werent domesticated until very recently and for some reason believe a primate has more reason to live in the wild than a chipmunk does
> 
> of course i would love if animals could live freely in the wild without humans encroaching on their habitat but unfortunatly in this century this will never happen..... thousands of animals become extinct every year due to humans, many zoos/private keepers have animals that are extinct in the wild and so ONLY live in zoos (if it wasnt for zoos they wouldnt be here)
> would you rather a species has a chance however small to eventualy be reintroduced to the wild or for that species to die out and NEVER be in the wild again?
> stu


Again, well said Stu! :notworthy:
I do tire of hearing "aww, parrots should be flying free, not stuck in a cage". I just want to yell "do you know that parrots are the most endangered group of birds in the world???" :devil:


----------



## mat_worrell

ok so i get that my intension of starting with one is a bad idea and will now reconcider and plan for the future of owning a pair. 

this is really helping me as i am getting to challenge experience keepers as to why i cant do things a certain way rather than just reading in black and white you must do this and you must not do that!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Good man! If you don't ask, you don't get! :2thumb:


----------



## Merifield

I had my first pair of marmosets 19 years ago then progressed to Squirrel
Monkeys (they needed DWA then).
Even way back then I would never have considered having a single animal.
You really are better off getting a pair or two females. Don't get two males
as when you introduce a female they will fight for dominance even if they have lived together for years happily.
Also NO primate should ever be tethered to anything for any reason!
A proper enclosure should have an indoor heated part and free access to the outside in a secure "aviary" type cage made from metal or UPVC. This
should be well furnished and made as interesting as possible.
As someone else said earlier Marmosets only become tame in as much as they might come and take food from your hand or sit on your hand while they eat and also they stink! They pee on everything and each other so all indoor cage furniture needs to be removable and scrubable. Oh and by the way they chew holes in tree trunks to obtain sap in the wild not to wee in.
Donna


----------



## farmercoope

Hi Donna,

Just wondered how you found the squirrels compared to the marmies? As in temprement, smell, noise etc.

Thanks alot


----------



## Merifield

The squirrels obviously needed much larger housing but I found them to be
a lot more "interactive". However after their first youngster arrived the male would go MENTAL every time my husband was around them!
It wasn't really a problem until after many years of trying I found myself to be pregnant and had to find them a new home because i knew that with a baby of my own I could no way look after them or even afford the quality of fresh food that they needed.
In short... they were never pets they just allowed me into their group...
they had access to a warm place indoors and from there they could access a room in the house when I allowed them. Having said that they would happily sit on my shoulder,eat from my hands and trust me with their babies.
Way back then we had the zoo vet visit, the fire brigade, the local authority
every year plus 1 million pounds PLI (bring back the DWA license). Way back then the only primate you didn't need a license for was a common marmoset!
Beautiful animals but never a pet!
My opinion only
Donna


----------



## KathyM

mrcarlxx said:


> neither do rats, however they can still have a good life living alone.


Why would someone go out to keep any animal in substandard conditions? Everyone has said marmosets need company, you yourself have said rats are as worthy of company as them, yet you're arguing for keeping both alone - what for? What purpose does it serve? Confusing!


----------



## mrcarlxx

i am on the fence, i am not saying either is good nor bad, just odd..and saying it is not inpossable for a singleton to live alone, and still live a happy life.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Merifield said:


> I had my first pair of marmosets 19 years ago then progressed to Squirrel
> Monkeys (they needed DWA then).
> Even way back then I would never have considered having a single animal.
> You really are better off getting a pair or two females. Don't get two males
> as when you introduce a female they will fight for dominance even if they have lived together for years happily.
> Also NO primate should ever be tethered to anything for any reason!
> A proper enclosure should have an indoor heated part and free access to the outside in a secure "aviary" type cage made from metal or UPVC. This
> should be well furnished and made as interesting as possible.
> As someone else said earlier Marmosets only become tame in as much as they might come and take food from your hand or sit on your hand while they eat and also they stink! They pee on everything and each other so all indoor cage furniture needs to be removable and scrubable. *Oh and by the way they chew holes in tree trunks to obtain sap in the wild not to wee in.*
> Donna


The 3 groups of marmosets I have looked after have all gnawed notches in tree branches & on wooden shelves to pee in


----------



## Merifield

Yep like I said they pee everywhere but the main purpose of gnawing holes
is to obtain sap.
Donna


----------



## mat_worrell

just a thort on food today? just woundering what is best to feed them. i have read about all sorts of marmoset gum, marm jelly, marm biscuits and things. pluss also the fresh fruit and stuff. is it best to buy the marmoset gum and jelly and stuff or just the fruit. also i have heard that they cannot be fed some sugars, only natural sugar. is this true?


----------



## Betty

Try going into www.marmosetdiets.co.uk they are worth looking at they know quite a lot.


----------



## Betty

Marmosets are not on the DWA list and have never been on the DWA in the past


----------



## Betty

Marmosets have never been on the DWA list or to be put back onto any list.




jeff pollitt said:


> not 100% sure but i believe marmosets have been put back on the D.W.A.:2thumb:


----------



## mat_worrell

I have not commented on this thread for a while but an now starting to try and source young preferably baby marmosets. Like I said at the start of this thread I have been reasearching for a few years now and have reached the point where I am not going to learn anymore I don't think without actually owning them. So am now starting my search. If anyone has any information that would assist me in my search would be greatly appriciated, as I do not wish to be done over by one of the many scammers out there!


----------



## stubeanz

zoo_man whos on this thread has a pair of young marmosets for sale : victory:


----------



## bablu

Zoo-Man said:


> I currently have 6 Common Marmosets - a breeding pair, their 7 month old twins & now their 3 week old twins.
> 
> Being highly social intelligent animals, they must be kept as a pair at least. They need a large enclosure. They chew wood with ease, so beware wooden framed aviaries unless the wood is thick & solid. My aviary is aluminium framed. They use urine to scent mark - they gnaw a notch in tree bark & urinate in it as a marker. They can be suprisingly loud, particularly first thing in a morning. And you do not need a license to keep them,


 
hi do you have any females for my three males 07540323775


----------



## Zoo-Man

bablu said:


> hi do you have any females for my three males 07540323775


Hi there. Sorry, I do not have any Marmosets for sale.


----------



## pamsy18

*Marmoset need urgent help*

I have a marmoset who is not eating at all and he is not even standing on his feet?

can you please advise what would be the treatment i should give him as my vet is out of the country at the moment


----------



## linket22

You need to get it to another vet asap! where are you based


----------



## Shell195

linket22 said:


> You need to get it to another vet asap! where are you based


Malta I think


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

pamsy18 said:


> I have a marmoset who is not eating at all and he is not even standing on his feet?
> 
> can you please advise what would be the treatment i should give him as my vet is out of the country at the moment


Yes as others have stated go to another vet..
Have experianced this before and it was a stroke but get to vet urgently..
Surely he has someone else that can advise or do something..

Hope all goes well..

PETER


----------



## nikgemzak

*Marmoset for sale*

Male marmoset for sale,,,,please no timewasters,genuine reason,,,,,devon


----------



## colinm

Needs to go in classifieds. Here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/


----------

